# [Alligator Alley Entertainment] Esper Genesis Threats Database for 5E



## Skydawn (Aug 30, 2019)

*The Esper Genesis Threats Database Lands! Over 200 Sci-fi Monsters and NPCs for 5E

Released August 15, 2019 – *A new bestiary of creatures, great and small, expands the universe of *Esper Genesis*, the 5e powered game of heroic sci-fi adventure by, Alligator Alley Entertainment. Already due for a reprint, the ENnie–nominated Esper Genesis game and the _Threats Database_ are both fully compatible with the 5th edition of the world’s most famous fantasy role-playing game.

Better yet, all of the beasts in the Threats Database can be dropped into any 5e setting, providing GMs with new challenges to mystify and scare their players. The core game’s Threats Database presents a wealth of unique beasts and aliens that are both awe-inspiring and terrifying. Each creature comes complete with its own lore which ties into the Esper Genesis setting or can be integrated with a 5e setting of your choice.

“If you play 5e and love sci-fi, you’re going to love the Threats Database,” said Rich Lescouflair, Esper Genesis Lead Designer. “It’s got everything you need to enhance your game with futuristic monsters and mayhem.”

The Threats Database is available now on PDF at DriveThruRPG.com, with hardbound print copies available for pre-order here or at your friendly local game store.






















*About Alligator Alley Entertainment (AAE):*

Founded by hobby industry veterans Rich Lescouflair, Eric Wiener and Brian Dalrymple, AAE brings a world of imagination to go along with their RPG products. The team’s skill set covers years of game design, retail expertise and print production. The ENnie-nominated company has created hits like Esper Genesis: Heroic Sci-Fi Role-playing™ with 5E rules and Witch Hunter: The Invisible World, an RPG of swashbuckling adventure and horror.


----------

